# Jobs?



## David Leithead (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi ALL, CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ANY HELP OR INFO REGARDING FINDING A JOB IN THE SILVER COAST AREA.

THANKS
Dave


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you speak portuguese? What kind of work are you looking for? Salary expectations? Work experience? 
Sorry for all the questions but I will need these answers before I can give you any advice.


----------



## David Leithead (Jan 10, 2009)

silvers said:


> Do you speak portuguese? What kind of work are you looking for? Salary expectations? Work experience?
> Sorry for all the questions but I will need these answers before I can give you any advice.


we are learning portuguese at the moment) I am a HGV driver and my wife is an office manager but we would be willing to do most things(within reason) salary,as long as we made enough to have a fair standard of living.

thanks
Dave


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi dave,
Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner. The bad news is unless you speak fluent portuguese, you are going to struggle to find any kind of work here, unless you go self-employed of course. If you can cook Indian food, we need an indian restaurant here. The salaries here are legendarily low, a monthly salary of 500 euros is not unheard of.
I am sorry that I cannot be more positive but I do not want to mislead you.
If i can be of any further help, fire away.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

silvers said:


> Hi dave,
> Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner. The bad news is unless you speak fluent portuguese, you are going to struggle to find any kind of work here, unless you go self-employed of course. If you can cook Indian food, we need an indian restaurant here. The salaries here are legendarily low, a monthly salary of 500 euros is not unheard of.
> I am sorry that I cannot be more positive but I do not want to mislead you.
> If i can be of any further help, fire away.


we need an indian restuarant here too.....

if a indian chef ever comes on here looking for a place to live we will be fighting over him....

I agree with silvers, work can be hard to find without speaking Portuguese, unless you can find work with a English speaking company or start some sort of business yourself. some people from the uk move here and find work looking after villas, swimming pools, gardens etc, working for expats living here or with holliday homes here. have you allready moved here or are you still thinking about making a move,


----------



## David Leithead (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, we are thinking of coming to portugal and renting somewhere for a 6 month period soon. We are both willing to try our hand at anything to get going initially, so working for ex pats who are already here would certainly be an option. 
We would be VERY gratefull to anyone who could offer us help in any shape or form.

regards
Dave & Joyce


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a girl who comes and does my garden and cleans our pool and she charges me 7 euros an hour, that will give you an indication of how low wages are here. She also does villa management and other jobs too, just to pay the bills. She is surviving but it's hard, even the ex-pats are cutting back because of the fall in their pensions due to the weak £.
Life is good here but it can also be hard, all i am saying is be prepared. As before, any help you need, ask.


----------



## David Leithead (Jan 10, 2009)

silvers said:


> I have a girl who comes and does my garden and cleans our pool and she charges me 7 euros an hour, that will give you an indication of how low wages are here. She also does villa management and other jobs too, just to pay the bills. She is surviving but it's hard, even the ex-pats are cutting back because of the fall in their pensions due to the weak £.
> Life is good here but it can also be hard, all i am saying is be prepared. As before, any help you need, ask.


Thanks for that silvers. We appreciate how hard it would be to make a new life in another country but we are determined to do this. My wife says she would rather be skint and miserable in a hot country than be skint and miserable in scotland.

Dave


----------

